# RX75 engine



## rampeyboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello guys! New here, and seeking your knowledge. I have a RX75 that I recently bought for my son. It had a bad engine, so I bought a used engine and installed it. It has a few issues, that I would ordinarily just fix and mow on, but having a hard time finding parts for the Kawasaki 9hp engine. I would love a carb that didn't leak(hydralocks the engine) and a ignition coil. Having difficulty finding them, I wonder if I can just convert this mower to use a Briggs or Tecumseh? Anyone swapped from a Kawasaki to another brand engine? Thanks in advance!

Boyce 
South Carolina


----------

